# Single point of failure



## xymox

Hello,

Does anyone know the correct translation for this term? 

Context is either computer (DPC) or electric.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## micafe

jgagnon said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know the correct translation for this term?
> 
> Context is either computer (DPC) or electric.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
I've heard *'un solo punto de falla'*. I think it refers to computers, more precisely, Internet.


----------



## xymox

Hola, Hi,

Estoy buscando la traducción correcta de esta expresión en el contexto de la informática.

*Single point of failure*
Ej: Single point entry

Es el punto de entrada único, por ejemplo, del suministro de luz a un edificio, el cual puede causar una interrupción al no tener alternativa.

Single point of failure sería lo mismo pero se trataría de cualquier suministro. Alguna idea?
*Punto único de fallo* suena fatal, no? 

Nota: Es para España.

Gracias and thanks in advance.


----------



## Bocha

cuello de botella


----------



## xymox

Hola,




Bocha said:


> cuello de botella


 
Gracias Bocha pero creo que cuello de botella sería "bottle-neck" pero no se puede aplicar aquí porque no se atasca nada, es un fallo, una interrupción completa.


----------



## Bocha

link con posible traducción

http://es.tldp.org/Presentaciones/200103hispalinux/paredes/html/x27.html


----------



## xymox

Muchas gracias Bocha!


----------



## abeltio

La traducción que mejor nos resultó para el SPOF en la jerga técnica de control fue:

Falla por un único elemento (o punto)

Traducir "single" como "simple" hacía que el lector entendiera que se trataba de una falla trivial, una nimiedad.

Cuando el concepto en inglés trata de expresar que la falla de TODO EL SISTEMA se debió a la falla de un UNICO elemento.

Por ejemplo...
En un sistema de bombeo de aceite lubricante hay dos bombas de servicio, redundantes, alimentadas por la red general de energía, si una falla... la otra toma su lugar automáticamente.
En ese sistema hay también una UNICA bomba de emergencia en caso que el suministro de energía para las bombas principales falle.
Si falla el suministro de energía, todo depende de la bomba de emergencia.
Si la bomba de emergencia falla y se daña el equipo por falta de aceite lubricante: la bomba de emergencia puede ocasionar la "falla por un único elemento".


----------



## bendu

¿Significa entonces que son averías puntuales?


----------



## abeltio

Fallas puntuales no se utiliza mucho en la jerga de control porque es un término muy vago.
"Una falla puntual" a veces se refiere a una falla que ocurre esporádicamente.


----------



## bendu

Vale. Sin embargo, en el contexto que yo tengo, aparece la expresión en plural, es decir, "single points of failure", con lo que ya no valdría "falla por único elemento". En todo caso "fallas/averías por únicos elementos", pero no sé si suena fluido en la jerga técnica...


----------

